# canadian Tire lot



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

few of my friends have some connections with the owner of the this canadian tire

just wanted to know how much would you bid on this

-No snow removal 
-no salting and removal of snow on the walkways around the store

just plain plowing and salting of the parking

Oh the gas station below is also included


----------



## jg244888 (Dec 22, 2008)

first off your dont have nearly the right equipment to handle this job it would probably need a on site loader


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

u guys use pounds or euros ? or are they the same thing?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

iceyman;948271 said:


> u guys use pounds or euros ? or are they the same thing?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

see ... the stuff you learn on PS.. thanx papa:waving:


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

jg244888;948262 said:


> first off your dont have nearly the right equipment to handle this job it would probably need a on site loader


obviously your not reading what i said..

why would need a on site loader,the snow stays on site the whole winter


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

but where are you going to put the snow?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

We plow 3 Canadian Tires and use machines on each one. A pickup would take too long, and be more difficult to put snow where you want it exactly. They typically take 3-4 hours each, picked clean, and the machine will then move onto other sites.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

I do one in Renfrew tymusic Store and Gas Bar. Judging by the size of that one you should be up in the 20K to 30K mark. Youre being suggested to get a loader in order to stack the snow in designated areas on the lot if ya dont have to haul it away. Good Luck with your Quote. :waving: Watch out that if salt is the only material to control ice that your quote specifies how many tonne of salt is included.. otherwise you may find out that frequent salting requests will deplete your stock and you may have to foot the bill for more salt.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Outd00r Maint..;948708 said:


> obviously your not reading what i said..
> 
> why would need a on site loader,the snow stays on site the whole winter


Do you really think you can just start up a company, buy a pick-up with a blade and wala, your doing lots the size of canadian tires.... Your sig says first year in service, you have much to learn, start small, maby 5 years from now you can start looking that way... You'd be surprised on how little $$$ that lot will go for anyways...


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Triple L;948800 said:


> Do you really think you can just start up a company, buy a pick-up with a blade and wala, your doing lots the size of canadian tires.... Your sig says first year in service, you have much to learn, start small, maby 5 years from now you can start looking that way... You'd be surprised on how little $$$ that lot will go for anyways...


very true....and a loader would be a must


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

I wouldn't even attempt a lot that size with a pickup. It would likely take you at least 6-7 hours and judging from the picture you don't have a lot of options on where to stack the snow. A pickup will only stack to about 8ft under ideal conditions.

I did a lot about that size last year and even with a utility tractor with a loader I was about at the limit when we got 6" + storms.

Good luck with your quote.


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

Triple L;948800 said:


> Do you really think you can just start up a company, buy a pick-up with a blade and wala, your doing lots the size of canadian tires.... Your sig says first year in service, you have much to learn, start small, maby 5 years from now you can start looking that way... You'd be surprised on how little $$$ that lot will go for anyways...


Yes, i do realise, but this is just about how much it would cost(curious),,im not saying im gonna do this,

I;m pretty much asking for my friends who are planning on starting next year, they know they'll have to pay someone to stack the snow be either then that seems pretty easy....

i wont be the one having the contract,he'll probably pay me as a sub when ill finish doing my own


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Outd00r Maint..;949292 said:


> ...I;m pretty much asking for my friends who are planning on starting next year.....


They are planning on starting next year and they want bid amounts for such a big lot?

Here is tip #1 for them: If they can't figure the price out for themselves then they can't handle the account.

Start off with residential driveways and maybe the odd small parking lot. Like that gas station ONLY would be a good starting point in the business. I have been plowing snow in Ontario since I was 17 years old (I'm now 35) and I have had my own plowing business for the last 4 years. I am smart enough to admit I am no where near ready for huge lots like Canadian Tire or Wal-Mart.

The first step to success is knowing what you can and can not do... Successfully....


----------



## French frog (Nov 24, 2009)

20 to 25 k per season I know this lot well its in Gatineau lived there for years....
If a backhoe is needed rent include that in your price.

good luck


----------

